# Honestly can't believe people sometimes



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So today my roommate was walking Vida for me since I'm on bed rest. A woman came up to him and demanded to know how much it was for Vida. He said she wasn't for sale. She then offered 300 bucks (yeah, that little) for Vida. He repeated that she's not for sale. She then got huffy and stormed off, saying it was his loss. WTF is wrong with people that they'll just come up and demand to be sold someone's dog?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's happened to me too. Had some man pull up next to me as I was walking Kaiju and told me he'd give me like $200 for Kaiju. When I said absolutely not, the guy got pissed and drove after me for two blocks screaming at me until I started to call the police. People are off their rocker.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

Must just be in America we have our own weirdo's in the UK but none have ever chased me down the road offering to pay a pittance for my dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder if they are looking for bait dogs for dog fighting...and they think people would be glad to get a couple of hundred for "just a dog". 

idiots


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

car2ner said:


> I wonder if they are looking for bait dogs for dog fighting...and they think people would be glad to get a couple of hundred for "just a dog".
> 
> idiots


That's a good point sickening that kind of thing still goes in.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

http://youtu.be/GDXYzUlv0S8


That is crazy!

But it really reminds me of this clip from Blues Brothers.

http://youtu.be/GDXYzUlv0S8


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The ones that make me roll my eyes are those that can't help but gush over how well behaved my dogs are and ask me I did it. Years of training and consistency is my automatic response and they always look like I shocked them that it took that long 

We live in a world that is focused on fast and cheap things, sad very sad


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Probably. We aren't very kind to people we don't know personally.....or affiliate with as a peer group. Hence the belligerent behavior.

Boy, I have learned this over the last 8 months.




Throwing_Machine said:


> Must just be in America we have our own weirdo's in the UK but none have ever chased me down the road offering to pay a pittance for my dog.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

kburrow11 said:


> So today my roommate was walking Vida for me since I'm on bed rest. A woman came up to him and demanded to know how much it was for Vida. He said she wasn't for sale. She then offered 300 bucks (yeah, that little) for Vida. He repeated that she's not for sale. She then got huffy and stormed off, saying it was his loss. WTF is wrong with people that they'll just come up and demand to be sold someone's dog?


This sends chills up my spine. What are they planning to do with the dog after they buy it? it can't be good. Obviously none of us would ever sell our dogs but I shudder to think of the poor dog that has an owner who is willing to make a quick buck at their expense. Those owners must be out there or these sick people would not be asking to buy dogs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Just tell people the price is too low.....and counter with $10K.


SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

^ "10K" that's a good comeback!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Good idea but I would counter with a MUCH higher figure. 

I would say anything less than $100k would be an insult. Even then I would not even consider it.

Reminds me of a Grouch Marx quote.

A man asks a woman if she would be willing to sleep with him if he pays her an exorbitant sum. She replies affirmatively. He then names a paltry amount and asks if she would still be willing to sleep with him for the revised fee. The woman is greatly offended and replies as follows:

She: What kind of woman do you think I am?

He: We’ve already established that. Now we’re just haggling over the price.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mister C said:


> Good idea but I would counter with a MUCH higher figure.
> 
> I would say anything less than $100k would be an insult. Even then I would not even consider it.
> 
> ...



Hheheheheheheh....


SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

car2ner said:


> I wonder if they are looking for bait dogs for dog fighting...and they think people would be glad to get a couple of hundred for "just a dog".
> 
> idiots


Years ago we had a man pull into our driveway, admire the male wolf shepherd we had at the time--a big, tall, long-legged solid black and red boy--then he started talking about dog fights and how well my boy could do, that there's lots of money involved. I'm afraid I dropped my Christianity briefly as I cursed and threatened his life, even threatening to let him 'meet' my boy one on one... He cursed back, got back in his car, and strewed gravel all over my yard as he spun off. We saw him drive past the house several times after that, but then were relieved about a month later when we saw him on TV as one of about a dozen guys who were picked up and on their way to prison for dogfighting. Revenge is sweet, especially when it's legal!

Susan


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs (Jan 24, 2015)

If you can train your shepherd to find their way home it's not bad money really.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I had a women who was the daughter of a neighbor come over and ask if my dogs were for sale and she could go as high as $200. I said," that wouldn't buy their tail and what made you think they were for sale?" She got embaressed and left. I mean, really? You see someone who obviously is treating these dogs as pets and think they are for sale? I've had a few attempts to steal Xerxes too. I've had a girl who worked in a McDonalds driveup see both my dogs in the car and go," German shepherds! Can I have one?" I just replied," no." I should have said to the teenybopper, " Sure. Got $1800?"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Dang. Someone willing to stop by your house and assume you'd support an illegal activity like that is looney tunes and dangerous on a few different levels.

I don't think that's dropping your Christianity. I 'd look at it this way - defending one of God's innocent creatures!






Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Years ago we had a man pull into our driveway, admire the male wolf shepherd we had at the time--a big, tall, long-legged solid black and red boy--then he started talking about dog fights and how well my boy could do, that there's lots of money involved. I'm afraid I dropped my Christianity briefly as I cursed and threatened his life, even threatening to let him 'meet' my boy one on one... He cursed back, got back in his car, and strewed gravel all over my yard as he spun off. We saw him drive past the house several times after that, but then were relieved about a month later when we saw him on TV as one of about a dozen guys who were picked up and on their way to prison for dogfighting. Revenge is sweet, especially when it's legal!
> 
> Susan


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wow, all of these stories have convinced me that I am not nuts when I go out in my fenced in yard with my dog. I am nervous to leave him out there by himself so I always follow, even when the weather stinks.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We have not run into anything like this with our GSD, but he's just a puppy. We have, however, had numerous people ask us if we would like to breed our pit mix with whatever they have. Oh, the rage that comes from me toward these low-lifes. I tell them she's spayed, and a pet, and not a good example of the breed (her temperament isn't rock solid), and there are too many backyard bred dogs already... They look at me like I'm insane. My husband jokes that I'm going to get shot one day because of my responses.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Rangers_mom said:


> Wow, all of these stories have convinced me that I am not nuts when I go out in my fenced in yard with my dog. I am nervous to leave him out there by himself so I always follow, even when the weather stinks.


I do the same thing! My neighbors don't get it, but I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Good idea but I would counter with a MUCH higher figure.
> 
> I would say anything less than $100k would be an insult. Even then I would not even consider it.
> 
> ...


 I love Groucho Marx!

He also said 'Outside of a dog a book is a mans best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read'
Which is my favorite quote. 

On Topic, I have had any number of attempts to steal the dogs, and several offers to buy them for insultingly low sums.
The junkies that I used to live beside were caught offering Shadow to their dealer while skulking outside my fence, and the moron that stole Sabi sold her to a waitress at the local bar for $100. I laughed when I found out, I turned down a blank check for her from my former employer.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> I do the same thing! My neighbors don't get it, but I'm not taking any chances.


I figure my neighbors think I am bonkers as well, but I don't care. Imlive in a very nice neighborhood but still you never know.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

One time when I had Vida on campus (she was about 5 months old at the time) a guy came up to me and asked if I wanted to breed her with his dog. Umm, NO. 

A few days later another dude came up and asked when he could buy a puppy from her. I told him that she wasn't going to be bred, since she's my service dog in training. He sighed, said it was my loss on the money, and left.

I choose to take these encounters as compliments to how gorgeous and well-behaved she is.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Rangers_mom said:


> I figure my neighbors think I am bonkers as well, but I don't care. Imlive in a very nice neighborhood but still you never know.


I'm already the crazy dog lady of the neighborhood (because I'm constantly training and socializing the dogs... most of my neighbors don't seem to realize that dogs need that for their entire lives), I guess my neighbors shouldn't be that surprised that I don't ever leave my dogs unsupervised. We live in a nice neighborhood, too, but, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually this happened to me once with Cyclone my rat terrier. The guy kept bugging and I said "So you can put him in dog fights? I'm sure the police would be VERY interested in this transaction". He of course left me alone then, but his price he offered was $500. I also said "That wouldn't pay even one's month rent, let alone replace a lifetime of love and companionship".


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Happens to me all too often....other dogs ask my dog "how much you want for that worthless thing attached to your leash..they make great chew toys because they run and scream"....

SuperG


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Nothing has been reported in our area, but we don't take chances. Installed solid high boundary walls, and never walk him from our property :/ I always put him in the car to go somewhere, even if it's the park down the road. You don't know what creepers are creepin, trying to find out where the big GSD who'd be good for fighting lives :angryfire:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Theft is an issue. Would a tattoo in the ear work? Chips probably wouldn't mean squat to a thief that sells the dog quickly. 

Do vets even check for ID or is it just animal control if they find your dog?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think this is why I would never let anyone walk my dog. If someone was walking your dog, and someone drove up and offered $200 or $300, how many high school kids would jump on that? 

Then they come back and tell you that the leash came unclasped or they dropped the leash, and the dog is missing. The kid loses a few bucks worth of dog-walking money. Even if someone was bonded, I can't see allowing it.


----------

